# FreeBsd on compaq presario 2500



## vzhen (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi all

I have a very old laptop "Compaq Presario 2500". Feel wasted to leave it there so decide to install any unix-like system. Any recommanded unix-like OS for this laptop ?

Specs
-----
Notebook 
- 15 in 
- CPU: Mobile Pentium 4 
- 2.4 GHz, 2.3 GHz 
- RAM: 512 MB

Sorry if this is wrong place.


----------



## vermaden (Oct 28, 2009)

Generally all BSDs will work on it, FreeBSD / OpenBSD / NetBSD.


----------



## gentoobob (Oct 28, 2009)

on a laptop, you generally want it to "just work". So i'd go with Ubuntu or Fedora.  Plus they have the latest and greatest of support for laptops.  I go with Ubuntu personally.  But you can have fun installing piece by piece all your software components and getting the wireless to work, Power Management, etc.


----------

